# Rotary blade sharpener



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

What do you think of this device? Anyone with any experience with it? You attach the head to an electric drill



Universal Lawn Mower Blade Sharpening Kit
https://www.homedepot.com/p/300615901


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

A cheap angle grinder works much faster.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

+1 for the angle grinder. i bought that exact kit and didnt much care for it.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks. I'm glad I asked.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I bought one of those too. Didn't like it except for the balance thing. I use a bench grinder. Way quicker.


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

I use it only because I don't have a proper grinder. Used a file the first couple times and got over that pretty quickly.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

PHXCobra said:


> I use it only because I don't have a proper grinder. Used a file the first couple times and got over that pretty quickly.


A proper file should do a pretty good job if it's sharp and clean. Put the blade in a bench vise and have it! You can get a blade pretty dang sharp that way.

But a harbor freight angle grinder with a cheap pack of flap disks will keep in acceptably sharp blades for a long time.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I have a DeWalt 20V Angle Grinder and I do it exactly like this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UC-EIywmJE8&t=172s


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I have a Milwaukee electric angle grinder I bought off of craigslist for $30. Saved me a bunch of money. Look on there you can always find a name brand used one for a good price.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

I've just been using a hand file. However, even with freshly sharpened blades, my grass tips still look torn a little bit after a couple days. Is that normal, or do I suck at sharpening blades?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

stotea said:


> I've just been using a hand file. However, even with freshly sharpened blades, my grass tips still look torn a little bit after a couple days. Is that normal, or do I suck at sharpening blades?


You will know if the blades are sharp. Don't cut yourself but you can put your thumb to the steel and pull with no tension at a right angle to test the sharpness.

Do you double cut? Maybe try that so you can get a cleaner finish cut


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> stotea said:
> 
> 
> > I've just been using a hand file. However, even with freshly sharpened blades, my grass tips still look torn a little bit after a couple days. Is that normal, or do I suck at sharpening blades?
> ...


They're definitely sharp. I don't double cut, no. My wife already hates how much time I spend on the lawn, haha. Otherwise I would!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

stotea said:


> They're definitely sharp. I don't double cut, no. My wife already hates how much time I spend on the lawn, haha. Otherwise I would!


Check your rpm. It might be too slow.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Use a belt sander if you have one. It will stay flatter than an angle grinder will. Giving a straighter 
more consistent edge.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

They work ok. Problem is if they don't match the angle of your blade edge. You end up reprofiling and it takes a while. Ask me how I know. I found a file to be pretty good and way faster as long as you know the basic idea behind sharpening blades in general. The crisper your edge apex is, the sharper your blade is.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

I use a 4.5" angle grinder. I like the fact that you can see the edge as you sharpen it, unlike a bench grinder.

Last time I sharpened I used a 1/16" cut off disc instead of my usual 1/4" grinding disc and liked it better. The thinner disc seemed to give me better "feel" for the grinding.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I use an angle grinder as well. I just move slowly and deliberate to get the sharpest edge possible. I put this on my Father's day wish list to make it just a little easier to keep the 30 degree edge. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04d_tEISDVA


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

+1 on the angle grinder. $9.99 w/ HF coupon. I think that's the only thing I use that tool for.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

@Topcat Wow $149.00 plus $12 shipping that is pretty expensive for a home owner. Do you use a 4.5" angle grinder with that Hornet? Ideally a cordless angle grinder would be nice, but that would get very costly.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

@Sam23 I do not have one yet - we will see what Father's day brings.


----------

